# Restoration projects.  Restoring items no longer working.



## Camper6 (Feb 15, 2017)

I found this calculator which hasn't been used for quite some time.  I decided to restore it or throw it out.

It's a handheld calculator with a tape and a printout.  You can select display or print.

But it doesn't have replaceable batteries.  Just rechargeables.  There is a port to plug in an adapter to recharge the batteries.

I took it apart because it wasn't operating.  It operates on 2.4 volts d.c.  I use AA rechargeables all the time and they are 1.5 volts each.  But recharging them doesn't get to the full 1.5 volts.  

So all I did was take out the old batteries and replace them with new rechargeables hooked up together to output about 2.5 volts and soldered into the previous contacts making sure the positive and negative poles were properly connected.

It works great.  I love taking stuff apart to see how it works and if I can get it working so much the better.  The display on those old calculators are so much brighter than than the new ones.

And a tape?  Well that's handy as well.  There is also a small roller holding ink which was dry.  I used printer ink and I guess stamp pad ink would work as well.

Have you restored anything old to operating condition?


----------



## Timetrvlr (Feb 16, 2017)

I do that with hand tools. Sometimes I buy perfectly good tools cheap at yard sales then take them home and refinish them to look like new. I keep my own tools like that too.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 16, 2017)

If you fix stuff or DIY you can't have too many tools.  They save so much time.


----------



## jujube (Feb 16, 2017)

I've started going to the gym three days a week, trying to restore my old body to the earlier 2.0 version.  So far, I've found out I need new parts that are only available in China.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2017)

LOL Jujube!

How many calculators do you have now Camper? Don't forget the ones in your PC, phone, iphone, tablet, ipad, Mac and laptop.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 16, 2017)

Aha! But how many have a printout on demand.?

And how many have a bright display like this one?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Aha! But how many have a printout on demand.?
> 
> And how many have a bright display like this one?



Good question. Which one do you use the most ?


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 20, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Good question. Which one do you use the most ?



The one I restored is now sitting on my desk and that's the one I am using the most if I am home because I no longer have to change batteries.  Just plug it in to recharge.

The one on my cell phone is used when I am out mainly to figure out the tip.  L.O.L.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 20, 2017)

jujube said:


> I've started going to the gym three days a week, trying to restore my old body to the earlier 2.0 version.  So far, I've found out I need new parts that are only available in China.



The parts are still there but the elastic is gone is what I find out.

Exercise is a great way of staying flexible.  I ride a bike every day when I can.  It helps with balance as well as exercising the muscles.


----------

